# Cisco ASA 5505 Setup Problems



## carsonmiller (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello,

I am working on my first configuration of a Cisco ASA 5505. My first goal was just to get it up and running, and get a single client PC onto the internet.

My setup is an ADSL Router (PPPoE) connected to a Cisco ASA 5505. I went through the setup wizard provided by Cisco (the GUI, not the command line). I tried taking most of the defaults, and thus now have an "inside" interface, an "outside" interface, and a "dmz" interface (which I have disabled for now).

I feel as though I have missed something related to routing though....as my client PC has no internet connection. I setup the outside interface to connect via PPPoE, and it appears to be connected fine (the home screen in ASDM shows the line is "up").

I have setup DHCP on the "inside" interface, and my client is able to obtain an IP address. However, it is not able to reach the internet.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am a total newbie to these appliances, so if I have left out crucial information to help solve the problem, please let me know.

Thanks,
Carson


----------



## lion_it (Feb 10, 2008)

Actually I have the same problem and I am wondering how to solve this issue......everybody is waiting me and I have nothing in my hand about the reason behind this plroblem......please help me...


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

Post your config minus any public ip's... are you using the CLI or the asdm?


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

You're probably missing global/nat statements.

As Rhynes has stated, post a config.

In command line: "sh run" or "sh config", copy to notepad, edit out the sensitive stuff (i.e. IP's - just remove first two octets)


----------



## lion_it (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for you....but in fact i was testing the connection by pinging the outside interface. ASA has an implicit pokicy which denying the ping reply especially..i didn't know that but when i reconfigered it again the same problem appeared with the ping but the inside was able to access the internet...Now it is working properly.


----------



## chakru (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi lion_it

This is chakru forum member. i also have problems with CISCO5505 and i have no idea on how to start with. i need to connect it to ISP then make it route traffic to the users. also i need to enable VPN tunneling. so please share your experience in an eloborate way.

chakru


----------

